# Konosuke HD Gyuto - First, first impressions



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

After a long wait and a lot of wishing, the knife came.

I fondled it, took pictures of it, sharpened it, used it, and fell in love. I put a long piece -- very long considering it's only been here a few hours -- on _Cook Food Good_.

To those people who have been corresponding with me in PM here at CT... Yes, it's an awesome knife. I recommend it as highly as a first impression allows -- but not as an only chef's. It needs a heavy duty partner.

Whether or not the HD alloy comes through with the durability it promises is still an open question. Let's give that one a few months.

BDL


----------



## cookinmt (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats BDL, and great review. Been a long time coming, glad you finally got it!

Oh, and happy belated birthday. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks bro, 

So far, so good.

BDL


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh wow, BDL, Congrats on your new purchase. I'm off to CFG to see what you really think of this knife. It's nice to see, hear, read about what knives you experienced knife nuts get.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif,

dan


----------



## iplaywithfire (Jul 5, 2010)

::jealousy::  What a beautiful knife.  Especially for a no-nonsense, and I mean that in the best of ways, Japanese knife, the fit and finish is very solid.  Sorry to hear about the scratch, but, hey, in the long run it'll serve to add to its character and story.  I've never handled a konosuke, but I've heard and read wonderful things about them, and not just from you. 

One of these days I'll jump into the world of lasers as an owner, I just keep telling myself that I should wait until a couple of my older knives have sighed their last breaths.  I already have a big honking wustie 10", so the heavy jobs are taken care of.  The more I think about it, the closer I get to making the special order.  Watanabe blade might beckon sooner than later, since, although I have way too many knives as it is, I'm sure there are some cooks I know who'd be more than happy to take care of the carbons that the skinny would inevitably push to the wayside.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Fit and finish is unbelievable for a Japanese knife.  The back and the spine are beautifully crowned. The spine doesn't put any pressure at all on the pad of my index finger -- I don't think there's a way to get a callus. 

The scratching is no big deal.  I think it will fade out completely as the knife is used and cleaned; it's already starting to fade.  

I finally did finish sharpening yesterday.  At the moment, it's the second sharpest gyuto I've used.  The other one was sharpened extremely asymmetrically.  Mine isn't quite there and I'm not in any hurry to grind away that much metal -- yet.  Every time it's sharpened, it gets closer.

Tomorrow I've got a date to do a telephone interview Mark Richmond, the guy who owns CKTG, and will do a post on him and it before the end of the week.  He's a really interesting guy, and in addition to being a very efficient and honest businessman, I'm very impressed with the way he listens to the knife community.

BDL


----------



## iplaywithfire (Jul 5, 2010)

boar_d_laze said:


> Fit and finish is unbelievable for a Japanese knife. The back and the spine are beautifully crowned. The spine doesn't put any pressure at all on the pad of my index finger -- I don't think there's a way to get a callus.
> 
> The scratching is no big deal. I think it will fade out completely as the knife is used and cleaned; it's already starting to fade.
> 
> ...


Well, the callus is already there for me, and it's been there for at least 11 years now, so there's probably no chance in getting rid of it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif. Still, I'd love to work with a knife that has such praise. It's good news that the scratch is superficial, all there is left to do for it to be completely yours (IMO) is personal and complete satisfaction with the sharpening (if such a thing exists). No hurry necessary, of course. Like any other good tool, if should be worked into naturally and gradually. CKTG looks like an excellent site.

Eagerly awaiting the outcome of your encounter.


----------

